# Detail Today



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just wondering whther anyone took an outside detail today. I sure as hell didn't.:BM:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I got called for one, and I thought the same thing, :BM:... no thanks.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Worked OzzFest Yesterday in this heat, surely wasn't gonna do it two days in a row!


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ya I got paged for 4 of them. In this heat, a vest+polyester blend=No Detail for you.


----------



## Ptlm.Shamrock147 (Aug 28, 2005)

I did one...I drank 11 bottles of water and havent pissed yet, 7-3:30, 0 shade and 100 degrees. Not at all worth the money...


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Just got back from one. Drank a lot of H2O and had flush my eyes several times couldn't see with all that sweat. I picked it up two weeks ago $40 an hour and nobody else wanted it.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

No detail here..finally got sent to E911 school instead....not sure what was more boring this class or NIMS..oh well least the classrooms AC was nice and cold :mrgreen:


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ptlm.Shamrock147 said:


> I did one...I drank 11 bottles of water and havent pissed yet, 7-3:30, 0 shade and 100 degrees. Not at all worth the money...


did that yesterday and there was no way I was going to do it again..


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Dayumm right I did one today. It's like Iraq hot...without the IEDs...easy $$$. Keep turning them down, Mrs SinePari enjoys the $$$!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I almost passed out today, and I was in my cruiser!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I went to weather.com today and looked up temps in Baghdad, it was hotter here than in Baghdad AND vegas. That's just not right.


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

I refused a detail myself today. Way to hot for me, plus I had a heat stroke a few years ago so it was a no go for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

I worked at the Commonwealth's daycare center, The Everett Allied Veterans Memorial Pool. Drop your delinquent children off at 11 A.M and forget they even exist. All on the tax payers tab.


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

I was happy when I didn't get called, but then at the last second the phone rang. I gave in and took it. I looked like I fell in a lake when I was finished. I did get alot of water given to me by residents and passerbys.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

I got lucky today.. but yesturday I wasn't.. it was as close as today.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh man, felt bad today for all the Fitchburg guys working the concert.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I heard of 1 BPD Officer that was sent to the Hospital for passing out from Heat Exhaustion. Be careful brothers/sisters!!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

j809 said:


> Oh man, felt bad today for all the Fitchburg guys working the concert.


What a friggin' mess that was. The promoter (scumbag) pays for a few officers to do traffic, and then when it gets out of hand, everyone from the LPD and SP Leominster shows up anyway for free.

I'm surprised none of the dehydrated kids died.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

I forgot the Warped tour concert was yesterday. That must have been the hottest of all details. Thousands of people, Airfield and the sun, what a combo.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh ya, big mess. I was in Leominster at 9:30 and traffic was backed up for miles on Rte 2 and 190, huge mess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Duff112 said:


> Just wondering whther anyone took an outside detail today. I sure as hell didn't.:BM:


112, yuo donot work outside details any other day either, sowhy is today any diffnernnt?


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

SinePari said:


> What a friggin' mess that was. The promoter (scumbag) pays for a few officers to do traffic, and then when it gets out of hand, everyone from the LPD and SP Leominster shows up anyway for free.


They weren't there for free. They were there on the promoters tab.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

spt102 said:


> 112, yuo donot work outside details any other day either, sowhy is today any diffnernnt?


What? I can't feel sorry for the guys that do work them? I passed a Waltham guy yesterday who's head and arms looked like a tomato. I went to the store and bought
him a 40 ounce water. When I gave it to him I thought he was gonna kiss me.

By the way 102 my 4 year old can spell better than you. Looks like one of your reports.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

I had a detail, and I do believe I know what it is like in hell!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I didnt do a outside detail I just provided lights for construction guys,but they were sweating like bastards. We all went and got a bunch of fruit coladas


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I went to the beach on Wednesday. It was awesome.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I ended up moving to the new Bachelor Pad on Tues and Wed. :mrgreen: But man it was hot. But that brand new 10,000 BTU A/C unit that is now installed in my mantown made me a happy man.


When you get the pole and strobe lights installed, give me a call...I know some girls who...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I wish we had details!


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

My overtime is spent at the local hospitals sitting on thugs, not to glamorous but man it sure does get cold in those hospital rooms. the hardest part is trying to keep your eyes open after working morning watch.....8-O


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> I wish we had details!


I don't know how you afford to live out there on that salary they throw at you. I went out there to test, and looked around for apartments. If I wanted to live in a somewhat nice neighborhood, with less than an hour commute, I'd have to live with four other knuckleheads just to pay the bills.

Details afford me the ability to keep the wife at home, and not pay someone else to raise our son.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SinePari said:


> I don't know how you afford to live out there on that salary they throw at you. I went out there to test, and looked around for apartments. If I wanted to live in a somewhat nice neighborhood, with less than an hour commute, I'd have to live with four other knuckleheads just to pay the bills.
> 
> With regular overtime, I know lots of basic patrol officers out here that make over $100,000 a year, so the basic money isn't too bad. I just wish we had the opportunity to pick up a detail now and again like you guys do so when it came time for a plane ticket to fly back to Mass, the extra money would be available.
> 
> You're right though, it is a "bit" expensive out here but everyone is able to make it.


----------

